# Wheels



## CoastalB

Firstly I apologise, as I am aware that the issue of Portuguese car matriculation has been raised many times, however I cannot seem to find a straightforward answer to my questions anywhere.

I am moving to Portugal in August and really fancied bringing my UK registered car with me (with a UK value of only around £2k, registered in 2000) -- essentially as I will have the remnants of my belongings which have not already been shipped, and the car is a robust compact 4x4, suitable for Portuguese roads...

It does appear that the whole process of bringing a car into Portugal seems like a minefield -- please could someone give me some guidance with regard to the best practice to follow, as well as the possible costs associated with the process as a whole. Or indeed, if I am just better just couriering the remains of my belongings and buying a used (overpriced by all accounts) car in Portugal!

Many thanks in advance for any advice.

:car:


----------



## MrBife

It would probably cost £100 - £150 to ship down the kind of volume of personal effects that you could put in a 4x4 so there is no cost saving with driving down, in fact quite the contrary. Having said that I would drive down and keep the UK car here a long as legally possible whilst you look around and buy something.

You may decide not to stay and want to go back in it !

If you are planning to move down permanently then you are allowed to matriculate one car at a lower tax rate as part of your application for residency. You shouldn't waste that opportunity on a £2k banger especially if it's not LHD. A RHD PT plated vehicle has zero resale value.


----------



## canoeman

The simplest clearest information on importing & matriculating your car is here
Importing cars

If you can't meet *any or one* of the criteria then it becomes a problem.
Costs
Car new headlights, fog lights, tail/reversing lights, hi-res jackets, triangle
Consulate Certificate €157
Residence in Portugal €15
Someone else will need to help with current Portuguese costs mine are too out of date to be relevant, but around €3-€500 plus agent if you use one, and travel Matriculation is handled at your Regional H/Q's of Customs & IMTT not your local Camra, so it can have a considerable impact and make using an agent cheaper and easier.

One of the things to take into account your UK Vehicle will be subject to yearly Portuguese Road Tax for the *year* it is matriculated *not* the year it was registered in UK 

Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2011 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação


----------



## CoastalB

*MrBife* - its not so much the cost saving but more of a convenience thing. I am using tools and equipment for my work right up until the day I leave, which need to come with me. On arrival in Portugal, I have limited time to cover some serious miles to find our accommodation -- and once found, need a suitably sized car to fulfill all that is required in getting the family settled, as well as getting my work environment set up. 

Cost comparisons between (1) Ferry and petrol versus (2) Plane/Courier/(Appropriately sized) Car hire (at both ends)/petrol are the same.

So it all it comes down to is (1) Registration of my existing car in Portugal versus (2) Purchase of appropriate used vehicle in Portugal.

*canoeman* - thanks for the links. Based on what I have found out about the used car trade in Portugal, I am happy to fork out up to €1k to get my car legal in Portugal, however having read a few horror stories relating to extortionate costs relating to tax-free importation requests being rejected, I want make sure I do everything correctly.

Many thanks for the feedback.

For example, the vehicle is actually registered in my wife's name -- will I need to get her to cross into Spain, just to drive it through Customs?


----------



## canoeman

No, but she is the one who has to meet and prove the criteria for tax free (ISV) personal import and then do matriculation, not you.
Successfully importing is not difficult, it's all about planning and having the necessary and correct paperwork. one of the most important being CoC. Oh and of course a friendly Customs man

Incidentally if you kept car here for the allowed 183 days you are not allowed to use it to earn income of any sort


----------



## siobhanwf

CoastalB said:


> For example, the vehicle is actually registered in my wife's name -- will I need to get her to cross into Spain, just to drive it through Customs?


Driving across the border is no problem as it is no longer manned. Very rarely is a private car stopped.


----------



## CoastalB

It is sounding more and more that a good agent is recommended when addressing the whole process.

Can anyone pass me the details of a reputable agent, preferably in vicinity of the Silver Coast / Porto, who can deal with this for us?

Many thanks.


----------



## canoeman

You need to be more specific, Silver coast goes from Porto South to Lisbon, If your looking for an Agent they tend to be localish to where you are, but Matriculation is done at Regional Centre's so for Silver Coast you have could have 5 possible Regions.


----------



## steve01

Hi,
I imported my car recently and the following is basically correct.
I'd never do it again regardless of the savings.
try olx.pt to check car prices they've started to fall over the last year.
The only thing it doesn't mention is that a UK car here is subsequently very difficult to sell, and depending on engine size, co2 emissions etc you can end up paying a hugely inflated annual road tax - based on the import date / co2 emissions not the age of the car.
For example i imported a mercedes and my anual road tax is 550 euros per year, for the same model/age Portugueses car its 50euros per year - be careful especially with an older large engine car that you expect this.
There are lots of agents here who will help you with the process - most charge around 500euros
If you do it yourself the costs are approx 200euros +time, effort, several visits to customs / imtt/ ipo etc
Plus whatever you have to spend on your car, headlights etc to make it legal.
If you'd like any further info please send a pm.

how to do it - info copied from heyportugal
It is possible to import a vehicle to Portugal from the UK or other EU country without paying additional taxes, provided the vehicle has been fully tax-paid in your former country of residence, and you have been the registered owner of the vehicle in your former country of residence for at least 12 months.

Before embarking on this procedure, be aware this can be a lengthy process with a large amount of paperwork involved. It is possible to employ an agent to undertake this, but their costs can be considerable. This article therefore includes criteria to be met and steps to be taken in order to minimise the time and inconvenience involved.

To commence, you must:

a) transfer your residency status to Portugal. If you do not transfer your residency, then you cannot import a vehicle tax-free. See steps (1) and (2) below for details.
b) lodge an application to the Alfandega (Customs Office) with jurisdiction for your area of residence. This should be done within 6 months of the date on which your Portuguese residency commences. Your contact should be the Head Office for your area, which may involve quite a few kilometres to be travelled.

Paperwork required:

1. Original of your “Atestado de Residencia”. Obtained from your local Junta de Freguesia. Cost approx. €3.
2. A copy of the certificate of transferring your residency ( Certificado de Registo de Cidado Da União Europeia). Obtained from your local Camara. Cost approx. €7.
3. Consular certificate. Persons previously resident in the UK should request a “Certificate to Import a Vehicle” from the UK Embassy in Lisbon. All contact can be via telephone and e-mail, with the Certificate being posted to you. You will be required to provide :
- proof of UK residency for the previous 12 months eg utility bills, council tax payments or similar - its important to have bills showing right upto the day you leave England, and proof of arrival in Portugal the following day
- your passport,
- certificate of residency (see 2. above). 
Cost is €85. Persons from other European countries should contact their own Consulate for details.
4. Registration Certificate for the vehicle – original + 3 copies.
5. Proof of residency in the UK (or other EU country) for at least 12 months prior to transferring your residency, eg, copies of payslips, water bills, electricity bills. Although provided in (3) above, the Alfandega will also require these.
6. 2 copies each of : your passport, fiscal number paperwork, and driving licence
7. Certificate of Conformity for the vehicle. Available from the vehicle manufacturer (this can be done prior to leaving your former country of residence). Request a copy in Portuguese and one in your native tongue; this will be crucial in assisting you to complete required paperwork. There may be a charge for this certificate.
8. IMTT form Modelo 9. Complete the details for “Requerente” and “Características do veículo”. The form must be taken to a vehicle inspection (see (9) below) and the “Inspecção” section completed. It must also be taken to your local IMTT office for their official stamp. 
9. Inspection Type B. Click on Tipo B to find your nearest IPO station (like UK MOT centre). Please note that Inspection centres will not undertake any necessary works, they are inspection centres only. Prior to inspection: 

- ensure your vehicle corresponds to the Certificate of Conformity eg ensure that any after-market alterations, such as wheels, are the correct size. 
- UK right-hand drive vehicles will require headlights (and fog lights if applicable) altered for driving on the right-hand side of the road
- ensure that you have a Hi-Viz warning vest and a Portuguese Warning Triangle. Inspectors will check this.

If in doubt, check with a local garage first. The actual inspection costs approx. €68. 

In addition, you will be required to purchase and complete the following forms from the Alfandega :

a) Mod 221100
b) Mod 211063 (for Alfandega use only)
c) Mod 221101

These cost under € 3 and are self-explanatory. These forms ask for personal details, and vehicle details which can be copied from the Certificate of Conformity.

The Alfandega will also provide you with, and ask you to complete, a “Declaration of Value” for your vehicle” and an “Authority for Consultation”. 

Once all documents have been completed and received by the Alfandega, your case will be considered, and a decision sent to you in writing.

If successful, you must not sell the vehicle within 2 years (we are couble checking this as 2 different time periods have been quoted).

If unsuccessful, you may either pay the required customs duty, or take the vehicle out of Portugal. Your intent will require to be declared to the Alfandega within 30 days of their decision.


----------



## CoastalB

I guess I was looking for recommendations first and foremost, but if it more of a regional thing then I am looking for something around the Lourinhã Municipality - which I guess falls under Lisboa/Leiria regions.


----------



## canoeman

Lourinhã comes under Lisbon


----------



## canoeman

Just to update some of Stevs's info as posted

Registering Residence is now 15€ per person
Consulate Certificate now 157€ (note 6 month matriculation window is from date Consulate say you leave UK enter Portugal *not* the date you Register Residence)
Ownership time is *12 months* from date of matriculation, which means if you sold car before that time *you would be charged* ISV tax + other costs


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Lourinhã comes under Lisbon



If you are nearer to Bombaral the nearest large town is Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## canoeman

An agent might be able to use a different centre but personal applications for matriculation are handled by the Regional Custom Office of the Region you live in so Lourinha comes under Lisbon, but the actual office is Peniche which also handles most of Leira Region as well. 

I double checked ownership after Matriculation and it is 12 months , there are two additional points as well (learn something new every day)
It is considered a criminal and administrative offence if sold within the 12 month period
and
You must be a Portuguese Resident for a period of 1 year
and
if then sold within 5 years appears to be a sliding scale of tax calculated at ISV rates at date of matriculation.
Need to check this next time i see my Customs friend.


----------



## siobhanwf

The Alfandega at Peniche covers a very large area including Leiria, Santarem and as far as I know freinds from Lourinha have also gone to Peniche.
For IMTT however you have to go to the one in the district you live.


----------



## canoeman

These are Camras and Customs offices they come under, if anyone's in doubt

Site da DGAIEC - Perguntas Frequentes Isenção na tansferência de residência


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> These are Camras and Customs offices they come under, if anyone's in doubt
> 
> Site da DGAIEC - Perguntas Frequentes Isenção na tansferência de residência


A useful site thanks canoeman and yes Lourinha comes under Peniche.


----------



## canoeman

It's just part of the main Portuguese Customs site AT 
car imports whether ISV free or otherwise top right under FAQ (wonder why) 
Imposto Sobre Veículos, translates well in Google Chrome, covers both import options.


----------



## chrispenela

*Doing the right thing ?*



CoastalB said:


> I guess I was looking for recommendations first and foremost, but if it more of a regional thing then I am looking for something around the Lourinhã Municipality - which I guess falls under Lisboa/Leiria regions.


Hi CoastalB,
Good to se someone from Bournemouth is considering moving here ! Just makes me more certain I did the right thing. You can get better "Cherry"picking here though !
I am not about to condone what I am about to say but ... there are many ,many and more people here driving UK cars on UK plates who have not gone throuigh the matriculation process who just happen to go back to UK when their insurance and tax/MOT is due. Perhaps they are on long holidays or come here very frequently ...or perhaps not. Some of these cars were here when I arrived in 2003. As I say I am not advising you what to do but I think you will have time to find a reasonable car within the "timescale" without having to panic into making a mistake. I started out down the matriculation process but abandoned after 3 visits to the customs and IMTT etc.etc. I had to take back a newish jeep to Blackbush auctions ( which I guess you will know) and lost a lot of money.No chance of selling here and no decent offers from car dealers in UK.Cars are more expensive here but they tend to hold their value better than in UK.
I bought my first portuguese car after 18 months here and have changed 3 times since with no real problems.


----------



## canoeman

Yes and I'm sure we all know at least 2 or 3 overstayers, one of ours got swept up last year, 2 options around 13,000€ to matriculate with fines etc, or get it out of the country, he chose the latter, and should really count himself lucky because no one bothered to check his licence that had not been registered or exchanged, where all waiting now for Financas to realize he doesn't file returns either and runs a holiday lets operation.
Considering Portugal's current difficulties then I personally think that expats who follow this cherry picking approach are asking for trouble, as we are very easy targets.


----------



## chrispenela

canoeman said:


> Yes and I'm sure we all know at least 2 or 3 overstayers, one of ours got swept up last year, 2 options around 13,000€ to matriculate with fines etc, or get it out of the country, he chose the latter, and should really count himself lucky because no one bothered to check his licence that had not been registered or exchanged, where all waiting now for Financas to realize he doesn't file returns either and runs a holiday lets operation.
> Considering Portugal's current difficulties then I personally think that expats who follow this cherry picking approach are asking for trouble, as we are very easy targets.


Hi Canoeman.
I am sorry you picked up the "Cherry picking " comment out of context.
If you werte from Bournemouth you would have realised this referred to the Bournemouth football team "The Cherries" . You are right about the risks people are still taking ref matriculation or not and as I said I did not condone this action. I still believe that CoastalB does not have to panic into a wrong decision. I felt some of the postings were likely to create that sort of reaction. Unless things have changed surely he has time to find his accommodation before he files for residency or he would have a problem if he didn´t find what he wanted ?


----------



## canoeman

I had got the ref just that cherry picking was part of a dinner party discussion the other night, I didn't think you where condoning overstaying, the only panic is if he wants to matriculate it's a very small window and starts the day his wife as owner of car leaves UK for Portugal and if they decided not to matriculate and comes across a nasty GNR officer there right to keep car here ended on the day they register their Residence.
At the end of the day it's personal choice, but I do think it's important that people realize the pitfalls


----------



## chrispenela

canoeman said:


> I had got the ref just that cherry picking was part of a dinner party discussion the other night, I didn't think you where condoning overstaying, the only panic is if he wants to matriculate it's a very small window and starts the day his wife as owner of car leaves UK for Portugal and if they decided not to matriculate and comes across a nasty GNR officer there right to keep car here ended on the day they register their Residence.
> At the end of the day it's personal choice, but I do think it's important that people realize the pitfalls


If they arrive here to look for property they are not in residence are they ?
I always thought that you could not apply for residence until they had somewhere to reside. i.e they have a permanent place to live ?
If they were in hotel accommodation for instance has their residency started ?
If they decided it was not for them after a couple of months looking and had changed residency in that time they would have to reverse the application and all that it entails with tax liabilities etc . If they have completed matriculation before finding / confirming their wish to stay here they would be in a worse situation wouldn´t they ?
I am not assuming this would happen , but the process should allow for this surely.
We came here in the same situation with no house found or purchased until 6 months after we arrived at which point we applied for residency/fiscal number/ card and bank account and we were under the impression that the clock started at the date stated on our residency cards, i.e the date we decided 100% we were here to stay.
I think I am learning something here too.


----------



## canoeman

It's unclear from CB post, but seems to suggest that he is first coming to find somewhere.

All you say is correct, to a degree, but as *regards* matriculation the important date or dates are being able to prove you where a UK Resident or elsewhere for a min of 12 months prior to your move, and therefore this provable date is the date used for the 6 month window not the date you Register your Residence, which is probably one of the reasons your matriculation failed.

If someones *intention* is to move to live in Portugal then Residence should be Registered within 30 days of your 3rd month here, as where talking about cars, if your intention is to register your UK D/Licence with IMTT (DVLA) then that has to done within 30 days of registering Residence.
If you do intend to register Licence then it is sensible to renew a UK photocard licence just before moving, as it valid for 10 years and would only then need to be exchanged.


----------



## chrispenela

canoeman said:


> It's unclear from CB post, but seems to suggest that he is first coming to find somewhere.
> 
> All you say is correct, to a degree, but as *regards* matriculation the important date or dates are being able to prove you where a UK Resident or elsewhere for a min of 12 months prior to your move, and therefore this provable date is the date used for the 6 month window not the date you Register your Residence, which is probably one of the reasons your matriculation failed.
> 
> If someones *intention* is to move to live in Portugal then Residence should be Registered within 30 days of your 3rd month here, as where talking about cars, if your intention is to register your UK D/Licence with IMTT (DVLA) then that has to done within 30 days of registering Residence.
> If you do intend to register Licence then it is sensible to renew a UK photocard licence just before moving, as it valid for 10 years and would only then need to be exchanged.


Hi, Thanks for clarification , but still a little unsure about the "provable date ". We were able to show bank statements etc sent to the address we were registered at in UK up to the date we bit the bullet and decided this was for us. Our move date was accepted as the date we opened our portuguese bank account and applied for fiscal number and residency. It was easy to prove we were in UK a minimum of 12 months before the "move" but we never had to prove the date we "moved" permanently. i.e our move date was the day our possessions left the store in UK and started the journey here, some months after we first arrived to locate a house. During that period we also decided we could buy a car here and not have the hassle of the matriculation process and cost that still left us with LHD petrol car which was not the best option. The matriculation didn´t fail we gave it up (we believe) for the better option of purchasing a car here.
Situations are changing here since we arrived in 2002/3 and we believe it is time too that more of the loopholes need closing. The country and rules have been abused long enough. If this country is to survive more people have to get off their asses and get out there and sort it ! " Vide Portugal !"


----------



## canoeman

One of the requirements for matriculation for UK citizens (it's different for other EU countries or non EU countries) is a Certificate from the UK Consulate that states the date you left UK and entered Portugal, you have to supply documentary evidence to them for it, and also the same information is required by Customs and a Bank statement would not work, it needs to be utility bills, rent, rates, mortgage, flight or ferry tickets, I'd taken it from the way you phrased it that matriculation was refused, sorry.

This is the Portuguese Customs requirement for that Certificate.
_Official certificate of residence issued by the competent authority to control people in the country of origin which certifies:
The registration of inhabitants;
The dates of commencement and termination of residence in that country._

Successful Matriculation is all about planning and dotting every I & crossing every T


----------



## CoastalB

Many thanks to everyone for the varied posts -- lots of useful nuggets of info, though I am still a bit unclear in certain areas. I have a few additional (varied) questions below, though they all kinda relate to the issue of getting my car into Portugal with as little pain as possible...

> Is it OK to begin the pursuance of the "Consulate Certificate" on arrival? Or do I need to contact them and/or provide any details in advance?

> Is there anywhere on-line where I can get a more accurate indication of what our car tax might be expected to be?

> Certificate of Conformity (COC) - I am informed that you may only get a copy of this document in the language of the country in which the car was originally registered. Do I truly need to source a Portuguese translated copy of this document?

> With regard to getting the vehicle through the Portuguese MOT equivalent, do my headlamps need to be physically adapted, or will blanking/headlamp deflectors be adequate?

> Some sites have indicated that I will need "Original receipt of purchase showing taxes paid". I would presume this to be only for newer cars?

> Do I need to exchange my current UK photocard license (renewed last year) for a Portuguese equivalent?

> How is the cost of car insurance in Portugal generally (in comparison to UK, for person(s) with clean driving lics / 5+ years of no claims etc)?

Many thanks in advance all, for your kind assistance.


----------



## canoeman

CoastalB said:


> Many thanks to everyone for the varied posts -- lots of useful nuggets of info, though I am still a bit unclear in certain areas. I have a few additional (varied) questions below, though they all kinda relate to the issue of getting my car into Portugal with as little pain as possible...
> 
> > Is it OK to begin the pursuance of the "Consulate Certificate" on arrival? Or do I need to contact them and/or provide any details in advance?
> 
> _You cannot get the Consulate Certificate until you have registered as a Resident, but you can download the preliminary form here http://ukinportugal.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/18177967/Statutory_declaration.pdf_
> 
> > Is there anywhere on-line where I can get a more accurate indication of what our car tax might be expected to be?
> 
> _Here, but you need to click on 2012 for current cost Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2011 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação_
> 
> > Certificate of Conformity (COC) - I am informed that you may only get a copy of this document in the language of the country in which the car was originally registered. Do I truly need to source a Portuguese translated copy of this document?
> 
> _Maybe, but I'd chance that one_
> 
> > With regard to getting the vehicle through the Portuguese MOT equivalent, do my headlamps need to be physically adapted, or will blanking/headlamp deflectors be adequate?
> 
> _No, they and rear fog/reversing lights if reguired must be replaced, taping is only allowable for a visitor. MOT cost for Matriculation (more stringent) is currently 78€_
> 
> > Some sites have indicated that I will need "Original receipt of purchase showing taxes paid". I would presume this to be only for newer cars?
> 
> _No, providing you haven't purchased as work car with no VAT paid, but you do need receipt. Don't forget you'll need to inform DVLA that you've permanently exported_
> 
> 
> > Do I need to exchange my current UK photocard license (renewed last year) for a Portuguese equivalent?
> 
> _No, once you have Registered Residence then within 30 days you should Register your UK Licence at your Regional IMTT office, you need Residence, Passport, D/L all parts, and Astestado from your Junta to prove address(not actually necessary but easier to have) and 2 photocopies of everything D/L front and back. Benefit is no fee, you can legally drive all classes as stated on your UK D/L, but you must exchange it before it expires._
> 
> 
> > How is the cost of car insurance in Portugal generally (in comparison to UK, for person(s) with clean driving lics / 5+ years of no claims etc)?
> 
> _Depends on car, my renewal premium has actually gone down this year found out today 282€ fully comp, value protected, all glass, roadside recovery, green card, any driver, it's the car that's insured here rather than driver (1.6 laguna) You can insure car here once you start matriculation, just reguired to infom them of plates nos when you get them_
> 
> Many thanks in advance all, for your kind assistance.


Hope it all goes well


----------



## canoeman

I should really have added that you must maintain residency and are not allowed to sell, loan or hire car for 12 months from Matriculation, if you did then you would be liable to pay the ISV you saved.


----------



## BJBaker

*Matriculating cars*



CoastalB said:


> Firstly I apologise, as I am aware that the issue of Portuguese car matriculation has been raised many times, however I cannot seem to find a straightforward answer to my questions anywhere.
> 
> I am moving to Portugal in August and really fancied bringing my UK registered car with me (with a UK value of only around £2k, registered in 2000) -- essentially as I will have the remnants of my belongings which have not already been shipped, and the car is a robust compact 4x4, suitable for Portuguese roads...
> 
> It does appear that the whole process of bringing a car into Portugal seems like a minefield -- please could someone give me some guidance with regard to the best practice to follow, as well as the possible costs associated with the process as a whole. Or indeed, if I am just better just couriering the remains of my belongings and buying a used (overpriced by all accounts) car in Portugal!
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> :car:


There seem to be a lot of replies, many incorrect or incomplete. Here's my pennorth based on a recent experience. You can import one car relatively free of tax from UK if you have owned it in the UK for at least 6 months and you do it within 12 months of arriving and taking up residencia. Customs make it very difficult and charge around €400, a lawyer will charge about the same. Modifying the car to comply about the same again. Your car must be absolutely standard and you must have a CofC. If it goes smoothly it will take 8-12 months. Prepare to run around getting signatures from many departments, Camara, local fregueza etc. IF it works, only you and immediate family can drive it. You may not sell it for 5 years after the date of matriculation or you'll have to pay the imposte (tax).

Paying the tax, I think, is a more practical option it may cost in total about €5,000 depending on the car, our Yaris tax was €1,050, a 2 year old Discovery would cost about €15,000 to €18,000. There is quite a boyant market in RHD cars here and the prices are high. We imported a 2002 Yaris worth maybe £2K in the UK, it cost all in about €2,200 but it is now valued at around €5,000 and I've had offers at this level but don't wish to sell yet.

Beware of those who say just drive it around under the UK registration, you may not legally drive it here, even if you own it, if you apply for residencia and this is mandatory if you stay here for 183 days in any year, as is registering to pay tax here. People do this but if you have an accident and the Portuguese are amongst the world's least skillful and careful drivers you'll be in some trouble and is just isn't worth it.
Good luck.


----------



## canoeman

BJBaker said:


> There seem to be a lot of replies, many incorrect or incomplete. Here's my pennorth based on a recent experience. You can import one car relatively free of tax from UK if you have owned it in the UK for at least 6 months and you do it within 12 months of arriving and taking up residencia. Customs make it very difficult and charge around €400, a lawyer will charge about the same. Modifying the car to comply about the same again. Your car must be absolutely standard and you must have a CofC. If it goes smoothly it will take 8-12 months. Prepare to run around getting signatures from many departments, Camara, local fregueza etc. IF it works, only you and immediate family can drive it. You may not sell it for 5 years after the date of matriculation or you'll have to pay the imposte (tax).
> 
> Paying the tax, I think, is a more practical option it may cost in total about €5,000 depending on the car, our Yaris tax was €1,050, a 2 year old Discovery would cost about €15,000 to €18,000. There is quite a boyant market in RHD cars here and the prices are high. We imported a 2002 Yaris worth maybe £2K in the UK, it cost all in about €2,200 but it is now valued at around €5,000 and I've had offers at this level but don't wish to sell yet.
> 
> Beware of those who say just drive it around under the UK registration, you may not legally drive it here, even if you own it, if you apply for residencia and this is mandatory if you stay here for 183 days in any year, as is registering to pay tax here. People do this but if you have an accident and the Portuguese are amongst the world's least skillful and careful drivers you'll be in some trouble and is just isn't worth it.
> Good luck.


*This reply should really be deleted as it contains so many errors and mistakes*


----------



## pandb

We have just finished matriculating both of our cars - one tax free. We did them both ourselves. It was relatively stress-free and the whole process took roughly 12 weeks - this included taking up residency, MOTing the vehicle etc. The longest time is waiting for customs to update the system so that we could finalise the process at IMTT and then go and pay the car tax (30 days). We were told by customs in Peniche that I needed to have owned my vehicle for at least 12 months (not 6) and the official went through all the bills etc with a fine toothed comb, stamping each one after checking the dates. 

We made a decision that my car was worth more to me over here than to sell it in the UK and buy one in PT and the road tax is low, even as a 'new' car, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered and would have bought a LHD car here in PT.


----------



## paulrees

*Cars are not so expensive*

Avoid stress. Ship your remaining goods with one of the many carriers that have lorries returning with near empty loads and are able to ship for a very low price - haggle. 

Sell you UK car and buy a LHD car here. 

Prices are low at the moment as there is oversupply. 

If you bring your old car to Portugal and matriculate it etc it is a pain in the wotsits, a significant cost and, if you can not sell the car here for 5 years, and it fails an inspection or just dies, you will have an additional problem.

If you know what you are doing and are a good negociator, second hand cars here do not have to be expensive. If you just go to a Stand and pick one then you will have paid a ludicrous price for a car with a worthless guarantee in most cases. This is why many people say 'second hand cars are expensive in Portugal.' Go private and make offers, get the potential car checked out by a mechanic and drive the price down even more as there is always something wrong.

Boa sorte!


----------



## canoeman

paulrees said:


> If you bring your old car to Portugal and matriculate it etc it is a pain in the wotsits, a significant cost and, if you can not sell the car here for 5 years, and it fails an inspection or just dies, you will have an additional problem.
> Boa sorte!


This is why I objected to the previous post, all of a sudden totally incorrect information gets bandied about.

If you prepare correctly to matriculate cost is appox 400€, and 157€ is the Consulate Certificate. 

It can be done in days rather than weeks, you must remain a resident and not sell the car for *1 year* not 5, the big downside is that Car road tax is the date of matriculation not date of first registration, which for some cars would be extremely expensive. 

The rest of Paul's comments though I'd agree with.


----------



## paulrees

This is why I said 'if', regarding the 5 years figure as it was the first time I had seen this figure. 

Personally I feel that 400 plus 157 is a significant amount of money and to spend this on an old car it represents a high percentage of cost. Many object to shelling out money unnececessarily to an avaricious state system. 

Three months is a long wait for a few pieces of paperwork t be 'processed' even if this is considered fast in Portugal. 

My advice was, and is, just avoid the hassle. A car is a car, not a family member. Sell it in the UK and buy one here, but drive a hard bargain.


on a


canoeman said:


> This is why I objected to the previous post, all of a sudden totally incorrect information gets bandied about.
> 
> If you prepare correctly to matriculate cost is appox 400€, and 157€ is the Consulate Certificate.
> 
> It can be done in days rather than weeks, you must remain a resident and not sell the car for *1 year* not 5, the big downside is that Car road tax is the date of matriculation not date of first registration, which for some cars would be extremely expensive.
> 
> The rest of Paul's comments though I'd agree with.


----------



## canoeman

157€ is part of 400€ and the blame for this high cost lies with the UK Foreign office not the Portuguese authorities 
77€ for special MOT not a great deal more than standard UK MOT 
2€ for Custom forms
15€ for plates 
15€ for Residency which you would require anyway 
The rest will vary depending on car and where you are, CoC and headlights rear lights, so I don't see 120€ ish as exactly avaricious, not everyone wants to bring an old car, even with trying to drive a hard bargain, which I don't believe is quite as easy as you imply, there are considerable savings to be made. 

As I said if your organized matriculation can be done in days not weeks or months.


----------



## CoastalB

Thanks everyone for all types of feedback. I've already done everything I can do from this end (COC, spare headlamps etc) for the moment, and will just wait and see what transpires once when we get the ball rolling at the Portuguese-end in a few months time...

If and when I have achieved matriculation, I will endeavour to update this post with a list of assorted costs I accrued during the whole process.

Até breve!


----------



## paulrees

For those that still think this importation process is a walk in the park, read the letters page in today's Resident newspaper about some poor sod importing a car, the gouging state, plainly illegal practices and an attitude from public servants that defies description. 



CoastalB said:


> Thanks everyone for all types of feedback. I've already done everything I can do from this end (COC, spare headlamps etc) for the moment, and will just wait and see what transpires once when we get the ball rolling at the Portuguese-end in a few months time...
> 
> If and when I have achieved matriculation, I will endeavour to update this post with a list of assorted costs I accrued during the whole process.
> 
> Até breve!


----------



## canoeman

paulrees said:


> For those that still think this importation process is a walk in the park, read the letters page in today's Resident newspaper about some poor sod importing a car, the gouging state, plainly illegal practices and an attitude from public servants that defies description.


Can't see anything for matriculating or importing


----------



## CoastalB

Update: See this link for my outcome.


----------

